# Spieleempfehlungen für PC



## Avatal (23. März 2019)

*Spieleempfehlungen für PC*

Hallo,
kann mir jemand Spieleempfehlungen für PC geben, die zu mir passen?
Ich hab früher mal aktiv WoW gespielt. Seit 4 Jahren nicht mehr.
Ich hab Fallout 4 und Far Cry 5, Crysis 3 durch, die haben mir sehr gut gefallen.
Horizon Zero Dawn könnte ich mir vorstellen, gibts aber nicht für PC. 
Metro Exodus sieht auch geil aus, ist mir aber zu teuer.
The Witcher 3 hab ich grade heruntergeladen, ist mir aber zu langatmig mit den ganzen Sequenzen und so, das nervt mich tierisch dass es nie los geht. Genau wie mit Tomb Raider. Da geht man 5m und dann kommt wieder eine Sequenz wo man nix machen kann, das geht mir derbe auf die Nerven.
Früher als Kind mal hab ich auch Max Payne, Jedi Academy und sowas gespielt. Ganz so alt sollen die Spiele jetzt nicht sein, aber es muss auch nicht brandaktuell sein.
Auf keinen Fall virtueller Fußball oder Autorennen.
Joa das sagt wohl einiges aus, also am besten ein Spiel mit Far Cry 5 -Charakter.
Ich lege einen großen Wert auf die Grafik. An Hardware mangelt es mir für nichts, dürfte alles drauf laufen.
Danke!


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2019)

*AW: Spieleempfehlungen für PC*

Versuch es mal mit "Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning", das könnte für dich das passsende Spiel sein:

Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning™ on Steam


----------



## stahlschnips (23. März 2019)

*AW: Spieleempfehlungen für PC*

Action-Rollenspiel:
Ich fand z.B. Lords of the Fallen ganz nett. Mag zwar nicht ganz so gut wie Dark Souls sein, aber dafür war es auch weniger schwer, sah recht gut aus und hatte nicht wahnsinnig viel Downtime. Sollte mittlerweile sehr günstig zu bekommen sein. Außerdem fand ich Dishonored ganz cool. Dürfte mittlerweile auch ziemlich günstig sein.

Ein weiterer potenzieller Rollenspiel-Geheimtipp wäre Dragons Dogma :  Dark Arisen. Ich hab etwa 50h dran gespielt und fand es ziemlich gut. Aber das Spiel hat ganz klar auch Downtime. Müsstest du dich also zunächst (z.B. per Youtube) informieren, ob es für dich passt. 

Shooter:
Wenn du schon Max Payne ansprichst, könntest du ja auch den 3er spielen. Der ist von 2012, dürfte aber auch heute noch ganz in Ordnung aussehen.

Hack'n'Slash:
Mir persönlich hat "DMC", also dieses aus welchem Grund auch immer im Internet verhasste Devil May Cry Spinoff, viel Spaß gemacht. Die Dialoge sind teilweise extrem gringy aber es macht einfach Bock. Gleiches gilt für Metal Gear Rising Revengeance. Aber keine Ahnung ob das Genre dir gefallen würde. An Action mangelt es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## SaPass (23. März 2019)

*AW: Spieleempfehlungen für PC*

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es hier viele Leute gibt, die dir gerne mit Empfehlungen helfen. Und mit mehr Informationen von dir können wir das bestimmt auch noch besser und zielgerichteter für dich tun. Daher frage ich mich gerade folgendes:

1. Sind wir auf Shooter festgelegt? So wie ich das sehe hast du mit FPS gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit Rollenspielen und storylastigen spielen eher weniger.

2. Singleplayer oder Multiplayer? Fallout 4, Far Cry und Crysis sind ja eher im Singeplayer angesiedelt, WoW ausschließlich Multiplayer.

3. Welche Genres dürfen es denn sein?

Ich möchte mal noch Bioshock Infinte in den Ring werfen. Hat schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, kostet deswegen aber auch nur noch 5,50 €.


----------



## Avatal (23. März 2019)

*AW: Spieleempfehlungen für PC*



SaPass schrieb:


> ...



Ja, du hast mit allem Recht.
FPS im Singeplayer sind wohl meine liebsten.
Ein offline Coop-Modus wäre denkbar, online Coop brauch ich nicht.
Bei Genres bin ich überfragt. Open-World Action-Shooter, bei dem man aber doch irgendwie nen kleinen roten Faden hat, dem man aber nicht folgen muss um weiterzukommen? Wenn man die ganze Zeit einer Story folgt, das finde ich halt mega lahm. Das is dann so wie der Black Mirror-Film auf Netflix, wo man scheinbar selber entscheidet, wie es weiter geht. Da guck ich mir lieber nen normalen Spielfilm an.

Joa Max Payne 3 hatte ich mal angefangen. Weiß gar nicht, warum ich das nicht weiter gespielt hab. Vllt guck ich da auch mal wieder rein.
So wie Bioshock Infinite. Da weiß ich noch, dass ich das sehr strange fand. Aber auch nicht durchgespielt.

Achja GTA5 hab ich auch mal durchgezockt. Würde ich aber nicht wieder kaufen. Grafisch super, die offene Spielwelt super, alles gut gelöst, nur die Dialoge von den ganzen Hängern gehen mir so derbe auf die Nerven. Oder was heißt Dialoge? Die ganze Zeit nur Motherfucker, Motherfucker, Motherfucker.
Bei GTA 1 + 2  früher war ich auch dabei, das war noch lustig


----------



## stahlschnips (24. März 2019)

*AW: Spieleempfehlungen für PC*

Was mir auch noch eingefallen ist, wäre das Mad Max Spiel von Avalanche. 

Habe ich zwar selbst nicht gespielt, aber habe viel Gutes davon gehört und es scheint mir zu deinen Vorlieben zu passen.


----------

